# First time belly bacon!!! with Q-View



## teeznuts (Sep 25, 2011)

Recently I asked the bacon experts here for help in deciding whether or not to remove the rind from my first ever belly. To be honest the nipples on the rind were creeping me out so I opted to remove the rind as soon as the belly thawed. It was a PITA but I was happy with the result.

Bellies are hard to find in my area and frozen was all I could find. It didn't seem nearly as thick/meaty as the bellies I've seen on here but beggars can't be choosers. I would have to settle for junior sized bacon strips.

Once thawed and rind removed, I cut into 4 slabs and used Morton's Sugar Cure. After some days in the cure I took a little vacation with the Mrs and upon returning it was time to smoke some belly(after the BBB of course). Yesterday the slabs were soaked, rinsed and sat under a fan to get the pellicle forming. Coated with maple syrup and some pepper and ready for smoke. Cold smoked these with the mighty AMNPS using maple pellets. Let rest in the fridge over night and just sliced a few hours ago. Ended up with just over 5 lbs of slices and a little over 1 lb of ends/scraps that are perfect for beans, omelettes and salads.

Not bad for my first belly ride but I would like to find a better belly so my slices are bigger like some that I've seen here.


----------



## boykjo (Sep 26, 2011)

great looking bacon.......................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.          Try  an asian market for some pork belly.... they usually carry it....... they cut the belly into a 3-4 lb piece which  usally is the thickest part.

Joe


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks great with nice color 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Nice job


----------



## daveomak (Sep 26, 2011)

Teez, evening... looks pretty darn good to me... Do you need an official taste tester ???? Dave


----------



## tom c (Sep 26, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Teez, evening... looks pretty darn good to me... Do you need an official taste tester ???? Dave


x2


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 26, 2011)

Great job with your first try!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2011)

MMMMmmmmmmm----I knew you do a Great Job on this too!!!!

Very Nice!

Thanks for showing!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 26, 2011)

Another Bacon Addict!

Great Job!

Todd


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Teeze, that looks truly awesome!......**




*


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks guys! I appreciate all the advice in the beginning stage.


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 26, 2011)

Great looking bacon.
I need to read up and jump in on making some


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 26, 2011)

Good looking Bacon Teez. Been a long time for me,about 50yrs. ago in Ada Okla. with my Uncle Mack
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





( reflecting as he writes).

He would joke with me when they came to visit about having found a better way to smoke them pigs...told gullible me that he kept them in a building with a smokehouse on one end and feed them high salt food and all he had to do at killing time was to clean them, and cut them up and wrap them
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









.


----------



## roller (Sep 26, 2011)

LMAO about the nipples...because I know what you are talking about...Your bacon looks GREAT !


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks great! and nice color too.


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice well done Teez


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great Job all this bacon talk is killing me I just called my butcher he's on vacation till Monday need a pork belly fix.........


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 4, 2011)

billyj571 said:


> Great Job all this bacon talk is killing me I just called my butcher he's on vacation till Monday need a pork belly fix.........



I see you're in Washington . Do you have "cash & carry" stores there? It's owned by "smart & final" or vice versa and it's more of a restaurant supply store. They sell bellies there if you need a quick bacon fix.


----------

